# Cat flap



## Rachy1412 (Apr 16, 2006)

I am building a cage for my two outdoor rabbitsin the shed and I was wondering if it was possible to teach them how touse a cat flap so that they can go in and out as they please. I have acat flap at the moment that is lockable so that at night I can stopthem from coming out and stop things going in! 

I've already held the cat flap up to Smudge and with a little bit of help she hopped through! 

xThanks!x


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm sure they could learn to use it. But will itopen in to a run with a mesh roof? I would be weary of just lettingthem into the backyard for fear of predators.


----------



## Rachy1412 (Apr 16, 2006)

No it will go straight out into the backgarden.There's no bird of prey where I live. My fence is 6ft high with 8-10fthigh bushes surrounding the garden. My rabbits attack cats and foxesdon't come around my house. I am almost always in anyway, I watch themfrom the windows. I have no choice but to keep them outside, I'veargued for 5months with my parents but their not budging. 

I am going to build a 2x5 C&amp;C cage in my shed. Heres the plan:






It's a bit small but hopefully you can see it. The pink is the groundlevel which is a 2x5. The yellow is two 2x2's on the second level andthe blue is a 3x2 on the third level(It says 2x2 but it is mean't to be3x2!) And then for the fourth level I will have two 2x2's again!


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 16, 2006)

Then you should likely be fine. Although, Iwould probably lock the flap at night and any other time when you willbe gone for extended periods.


----------



## Rachy1412 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I was planning to anyway. I would probably lock it and cover it up with wood during the night.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Rachy. I have a catflap on our backdoor andmy bunnies, Pernod and Perry, have no problem in using it. At first,Pernod could see her reflection in it and thought it was anotherrabbit. She lunged at 'it' and went flying through the catflap. Afterthe initial suprise, she loved it, and kept jumping back and forth, andPerry just followed her through .






Perry using the catflap.

Jan


----------



## moo600 (Apr 19, 2006)

My rabbits live in a shed outhside and haveaccess to a run which they can go in whenever they wish,





there is one problem though, whenever i need to get them out forgrooming, vets or to bring them inside etc, i have to chase them aroundthe run untill they run inside which can take aaaaages! I know that ifi chase them it will only mean that it will take longer to get them ineverytime but its the only way. So my dad came up with what sounds likea brill idea to put a cat flap in so that if i want to get them in ijust set it so they can get in but not out. BUT would a rabbit go neara catflap, i mean would they eventually figure out how it works? orwould they just think they are shut out? If they would understand(obviously after been shown) then it would solve so many problems andstop me feeling mean by scaring them.:disgust: xx


----------



## hummer (Apr 19, 2006)

Someone actually just asked the samequestion, and unfortunatly I do not know how to link thetopic but it should be at or near the top of the next page oftopics. Also listed as "cat flap"

It should work for you and by the way, I love your set up!


----------



## moo600 (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks, ill go now xx


----------



## moo600 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Rachy1412 wrote:*


> I am building a cage for my two outdoor rabbits in the shedand I was wondering if it was possible to teach them how to use a catflap so that they can go in and out as they please. I have a cat flapat the moment that is lockable so that at night I can stop them fromcoming out and stop things going in!
> 
> I've already held the cat flap up to Smudge and with a little bit of help she hopped through!
> 
> xThanks!x




I was thinking exactly the same thing about using a cat flap on theshed door, and thanks to this post and peoples answers im nowdeffinatly gonna try one!! xx


----------

